# Most romantic moment of your life so far?



## Lucy (Sep 1, 2008)

i'm 19, and i can't say i've had any romantic moment in my life worth writing about yet! so tell me yours instead


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol, same here! My ex-bf wasn't romantic in the slightest.

The cutest thing that ever happened to me (involving a member of the opposite sex I mean) was when I was on holiday and my dad's friend and his family turned up and his kids went to the same school as me at the time and when we were sat in a bar a woman selling roses came around and one of the boys (who was in the year below me at school) bought a rose, blushed bright red and without even looking at me mumbled, "That's for you." and passed it too me. He was so embarrassed. It was majorly cute! I was just like awwwww, bless him! lol


----------



## Lucy (Sep 1, 2008)

awww thats so sweet! my ex wasn't romantic either.. the more i look back on it the less romantic the whole relationship seems!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 1, 2008)

The only one I can think of is me and my boyfriends 1 year anniversary, which is on the 4th of July. It was 2 years ago and we walked down to this park by our house that always has a huge firework show every year. We found a perfect spot up by houses so we weren't around tons of people. So I was just sitting on a blanket in his arms watching the firework show and during the finale he pulled out a diamond promise ring that he got me. It was such a surprise and so sweet of him. It has a heart with a diamond in the middle and then 3 hearts on each side of it.

That's pretty much the only really romantic sweet surprise that he's done for me in 3 1/2 years lol but I loved it and still wear that ring everyday.


----------



## Lucy (Sep 1, 2008)

ohh thats beautiful chelsey! nice to know romance is still out there!


----------



## tkayef83 (Sep 2, 2008)

I have one, even though my boyfriend doesn't have a romantic bone in his body! (That's what happens after almost 5 years together I suppose, lol). Anyhoo...

... he was deployed to Iraq for a year back in 2004. I knew he was coming home sometime around October but I didn't know the actual day. I left work one day to go to lunch and as I was in the parking garage walking to my car, I heard a guy go "Hey!". I turned around and saw someone standing a couple car lengths down but had no idea who it was since it's dark in there. Of course, it kind of freaked me out so I started walking faster... the guy yells "Hey!" one more time and when I turned around, I could see it was my boyfriend! Imagine my surprise... I hadn't seen him in a year... it was definitely one of the sweetest moments I'll ever have


----------



## Lucy (Sep 2, 2008)

thats a great one! i'm glad he came back from there safe.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm 20 and so far I can't think of anything really romantic that has happened to me. I would have to say it was (and sorry to my hubby lol) with my first "real" boyfriend. I've had bf's before but he was the first one that wasn't just some boy in school and that we actually went out and talked on the phone and it went on and off for a couple of years. Well, he also gave me my first real kiss. Classic scenario, at the movies lol. I've had kisses prior to that but it was always a peck on the lips and this was like full blown out kiss/making out. But the way he did it was what made it romantic. It felt like a movie where he gently lifted my chin, lightly put his hand to kinda cup my face and kissed me.

It was all in slow motion in my mind but it was the most romantic thing to me.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Sep 13, 2008)

Awww sweet stories in here.

Im sure Ill have more romantic moments... so far my favourite has been when my BF cooked me up a special dinner and had a candle light dinner with me. He bought flowers and candles and decorated the whole dining room. There was a thunderstorm outside too, and he went out in it to BBQ for us.

Another time when I was in Europe I dated a guy for a month and one night we had been out having a couple drinks and after we walked to these big rocks along the ocean. We climbed up on them and we were making out for a good 20 minutes at least, just under the stars at the ocean. I was oblivious to the rest of the world as that went on, because when we stopped, a little crowd had gathered and had been watching us and making loud comments! I hadn't noticed a thing, but everyone was talking about it the next day.


----------



## Kimmers86 (Oct 15, 2008)

My husband randomly decided to take me on a "romantic trip" for three days. He had everything reserved and all the things for us to do and all I had to do was get in the car! It was sooo sweet. And it was the greatest 3 days we've had together so far



He does sweet stuff for me every once in a while but that was the best!


----------



## Sarah84 (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm 24 and still waiting



and unfortunately my boyf is not very romantic so i can't imaging i'll have anything to report anytime soon


----------



## makeupandmusic (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm only sixteen and my boyfriend now is the most romantic guy I've ever met.

A couple months ago, he had this big day planned for us. He drove me across town and took me to MAC for the first time, then he took me to a movie and then dinner at Benihana. And it was just sooo amazing to watch the chef cook in front of us and everything.

Then he took me home and we were standing on my porch and he was like "i got something for you." and i was like "yes, MAC and a tummy full of expensive food." and he goes "hahaha no." and pulled this little sky blue box out of his pocket and he hands it to me.

So I'm pretty confused and wondering what it is and he's just grinning and telling me to open it. So I do and its this gold necklace with a small pendant that says Princess. and I was like "Wow.....Princess?" (i had nothing else to say because I didn't expect something so beautiful so soon..we had only been dating for maybe 2-3 months.)

and hes like "Yes." and then he kinda mumbled "because you're my princess"

while it was very sweet, at first I thought it was too soon to take a title like that, but now I wear that necklace everyday. I even wore it to my mom's wedding =]


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 18, 2008)

Ha ha, I'm still waiting for it to happen... lol!


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 22, 2008)

Just wanted to bump this somewhat and hear more romantic stories!!!

it's actually pretty funny, a lot of the most romantic times in my life weren't when I was at an expensive restaurant and wined and dined and given flowers and such, it was ordinary times when you look into their eyes and all you see is love. That's always a pretty special moment, although usually you're in your tracksuit pants at home, looking like a hobo!

But, the most romantic moment I can think of to date, was when my now ex boyfriend and I had been together for 4 months.

It was our first christmas together, and he said 'I want to ask you something really serious. Promise not to laugh at me?" so I said I wouldn't. And he said what he wanted to get me for christmas was a ring setting with space for 5 stones. Then each year he'd buy me one stone, and at the end of the 5 years he'd propose.

I kept a completely straight face but of course inside I just melted. Can't beat that for romance! (except, I'm hoping someone does because we're not together any more and I don't want that to be the most romantic thing I've ever experienced!)

As it happens, it's difficult to buy the setting and then the stones - usually the stones are chosen to match each other and set into the ring at the same time. Plus, we couldn't get a setting since it was so close to christmas. Instead, the jeweller we went to sold us an actual diamond ring, which is still the most gorgeous piece of jewellery i own (for now!)


----------



## laurreenn (Oct 23, 2008)

haha i don't want to write about past romantic events with ex's, so for the guy i'm kind of into right now the sweetest thing was about a week ago we were texting and i said "i want you". he responded with a smiley and the conversation went forward and it was fine, i thought nothing of it. yesterday we didn't talk the whole day and at the very end of the day he said, "juliet, reach only for what you need because what you want is but a reach away." &lt;333


----------

